# nothing they can do



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Been a while since I posted on here.

Had my lap and dye yesterday, with an ovarian cyst removal. Was warned they may have to remove a tube or an ovary.

Operation wasn't too bad, don't remember much. Woke up in a lot of pain but they sorted me out. Shoulder pain was the worst.

Consultant came in to speak to me. Uterus fine and beautifully clean. Cyst removed easily and ovaries look great except mild polycysts on the left.

Then the bad news. My tubes are extremely lazy. Took more than 5 minutes to pass the blue dye out.

Consultant says there's no treatment for lazy tubes and she can't give me clomid or injections because I'm too high risk having ectopic pregnancy due to my tubes.

Consultant giving us three months for a natural miracle then we will meet to discuss ivf. I'm devastated. As we already have a child we can't have it on the nhs. My parents are well off but very religious and expressed strong views about ivf. I'm just in bed crying all the time. DH been great but hit rock bottom. Not what I had expected at all, hoped after this we would try clomid then injections etc.

Got a lot of thinking to do. We do have a mortgage so might have to borrow more to pay for ivf.


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you've had this diagnosis.  When you feel like you have in some ways come to terms with the news and you can think more clearly about your next step, why not do a little research into egg sharing?  It can cut the cost of IVF considerably.  I know it's not for everyone but it's just something to have a think about given that you are below 35 and do not have issues with egg reserve.

If IVF is what you want to do then I would find a way.  The way we saw it was that we only had a small window to have children but a lot longer to earn back any money we spent to fulfill our dreams.  Hope you and DH can find a way to move forwards towards your dreams.


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey there, I don't often come in the secondary IF board much anymore as I'm lurking more in the donor egg one but I've been thinking of you and wondered if you had any news so ventured back over here. 

So sorry you didn't get the news you wanted and needed. IF is such a b*tch! I think bubblicious is right about the windows of opportunity. I also believe we tend to regret more the things we didn't do than the things we did. I think wacking it on the mortgage is a common way to afford treatment! We had some savings to sort the front of our house out but that's it happening for a long time now!!!!

You've got time to decide though so in the meantime you need to allow yourself to be sad and be kind to yourself. Post on here and use the wonderful support that can be found here, a space where you can say what ever it is that you are feeling. 

Thinking of you and your DH and sending love and  
Hopeful x


----------



## Livertypickle (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi secondtimeround - just wanted to send you a big hug; reading your post took me right back to the day I was told my tubes were sluggish and ivf was likely.  I too had a daughter already and the blow is emotional, physical and financial all in one - not to mention the ethical considerations you mentioned.

I know that everyone is different and there are no guarantees in this life  - I made the decision to go for the IVF (funded by a serious addiction to selling stuff on ebay!) which, as you can probably see from my signature was eventful in my case - but ultimately did get pregnant naturally, using my one remaining and very dicky tube.  
Getting the bad news is the greyest day, as you are having to adjust your expectations and have so much to think about - I really hope that you have the ultimate luck that I did and that the skies will one day be blue again.

Lots of love

Juliet x


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Livertypickle, thank you that gives me so much hope! i know ivf isn't the end of the road but i just never expected it when i fell pregnant accidently with my first!!! it's just crazy and i feel so weighed down by the whole thing. i'm losing friends rapidly because i'm surrounded by pregnant people and find i just want to hide from them (diufficult as it's my two best friends, my sister, my sister in law, my aunty, my cousin and 8 work mates!!!!!!). i feel like why is it so easy for EVERYONE else but me? but i know thats not true and there are so many others in the same posistion.

Hopeful, you've really been a rock to me on this forum thank you and i will try to stop disappearing because on here are the few people that can actually understand what it's like.

Bubblicious, thank you for your advice, i appreciate it so much.

hope everyone is getting on ok and everything crossed for your own journeys xx


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi there

Have you thought about exploring microtubal surgery? I don't know if this can help with 'lazy' tubes but it may be worth asking? We were told I had completely blocked tubes when we were just starting out on our IF journey many years ago and we went to see Mr Trew at Hammersmith Hospital for a private consultation. He is a pioneer in Microtubal surgery - where they can 'clean out' the tubes. Follow this link for more info.

http://www.ivfhammersmith.com/reproductivesurgery.html#Anchor-Tubal-11481

It cost us about £3000 for the lapaoscopy operation, but in our case Mr Trew found that the hysterosalpingogram result was incorrect and my tubes were completely normal, not blocked. My IF probs were low ovarian reserve and autoimmune issues which I didn't find out till much later.

Best of luck with your journey and you'll find that strength from somewhere 

Wendeth


----------



## Jillycooper (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi 2ndtimeround,

I am new to the site and have come into the Secondary section as this is what my husband and I are experiencing. We have a little boy who is 5 (who happened out of nowhere), and have been trying for another for nearly 2.5 years with no luck. We are in the midst of investigations with our local hospital and I was particularly drawn to your post as I had an HSG test a month ago during which it took quite a lot of time for one of my tubes to spill. One, apparently, was gushing, but the other was very sluggish and they had to insert more and more dye, and we eventually managed to get it to trickle through when I rolled on to my side.

We haven't had the official report back on this but we are at the consultant's again next week for the results on my HSG, some swabs, and my husband's repeat sperm test. I'm preparing myself that this may be it for us as I don't know what other tests they can offer us on the NHS as we already have a child; I'm not even sure if we may be offered Clomid or anything as I don't know if this is classified as a "fertility treatment" for which we evidently don't qualify.

How you've described feeling having been pregnant before with no problems, and how weighed down you feel now, especially with other pregnancies surrounding you is EXACTLY my mindset right now. I have two close friends on my road who are pregnant -- one by accident and one on her first month of trying -- and things are becoming very difficult. Jealousy is rearing its ugly head and I am actively starting to avoid them now, which makes me feel terrible, but I just can't deal with it. And it sounds like you know exactly how that feels...!

Lots of hugs to you. It's great to read stories like Juliet's, where what seemed like the end of the road didn't turn out to be after all. It's those little pieces of hope that matter so much -- and the happiness of hearing of a pregnancy for someone who has struggled to create one is always so wonderful 

xx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi hun i had my son naturally in 2002 with an ex and met the man of my dreams end of 2002 we decided about a year later to try for children and it didnt go to plan in fact i had 3 miscarriages on clomid because i was told i didnt ovulate but i did and the drugs didnt agree with me. In 2009 we decided IVF was our best shot as you see i have a DS i decided to egg share which cut the price down but also it was something i felt passionately about i was gutted initially but i wouldnt change it for the world now i have done 2 egg shares i have gotten us and 2 recipient couples pregnant too i feel amazing and am currently on 3rd pregnancy i feel awesome just thought id offer some hope.


----------

